# Hygeia vs Pump in Style?



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

I used a Medela PISA for my last baby, and was able to pump while working FT for a year. I need to buy a new pump this time around and I know some are recommending the Hygeia. I understand the benefits in terms of WHO compliance, closed systems, multiple users, etc, but what I'm really looking for is a side by side comparison in terms of ease of use. To be quite honest, those issues don't really bother me and I was 100% happy with the PISA, I'm just wondering if it's a *better* pump for the money.

Specifically:

-Transporting to work-- I have to lug everything every day on the subway up and down multiple stairs, with all my teaching supplies, my food for the day, half the time with a toddler, stroller (carried), baby, their supplies, etc. The PISA backpack was SO nice since it easily stored everything (bottles, cooler, pump, etc), didn't fall off my shoulders, and was lightweight.

- Ease of use at work-- I have limited pumping times (teacher) so I kept my PISA set-up and basically just had to unzip the front to start.

- Bottle compatibility-- It was very easy to pump right into the medela bottles with no extra parts, then just screw on the cap to store or nipple to feed. I don't see nipples for sale with the hygeia (which is where the WHO stuff annoys me... which nipples work with the hygeia?). Plus, I have about 30 medela bottles/nipples and would love to re-use them, but it looks like I'd need to use an adapter maybe? Do people generally use the hygeia bottles to pump and feed with? It would be a big investment to buy a bunch. Do these work with the lanisoh milk bags?

- Ease of cleaning-- With the PISA I dumped everything into a closed section of my dishwasher every night and they came out clean. It looks like the flanges on the hygeia are one piece, do they clean easily in the dishwasher? What about the valves?

-- Flange size-- looks like I can't get 24s on the hygeia, which got me more milk than the 27s. The 27s cut my breast tissue.

Anyone used both and can compare?? Especially if you used it working or on a daily basis. Thank you so much.


----------



## MaeJanete (Jul 8, 2009)

I used the Hygeia a few years ago, and while I didn't compare to the PIS, I did use a Medela hospital grade rental and found the two comparable in terms of performance.

I liked that the Hygeia wasn't built in a bag as I could easily throw it in a backpack or tote bag of my choice (or the bag that came with my pump).

I typically used the Avent nipples and bottles (they're basically the same as Hygeia's), but sometimes used my medela parts from my rental pump and found they worked just fine. The tubing is identical and there are bottle adapters so you can pump into a narrow neck bottle or the wider ones like Avent.

I really preferred Hygeia's valve system over the Medela membranes - much sturdier and easier to deal with. The Medela membranes were really flimsy and I remember losing them and tearing them on multiple occasions. Serious PITA. Other than that cleaning was basically the same for my Medela and Hygeia parts.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

Thank you.  Everything was dishwasher safe? I'm getting a dishwasher installed just to deal with pump parts and bottles!


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

I can give my 2 cents, but doesn't quite answer your questions. I've only used the Hygeia, not the PIS and I don't own a dishwasher. (I wish!)

Like PP said, it's easy to take it out of the bag. The purse style bag works for me, but you could easily just pop it into any kind of backpack you already have if it's more comfortable.

I haven't seen a PIS, but from what I've read, there are less parts to put together with the Hygeia. I never take my tubes off the actual pump, just unplug them from the horns. I put the horns & bottle directly into my work mini-fridge or into the cooler bag. I only clean them at night. The only pieces to clean are the horn, the bottle and the valve... no experience here but seems like it would easily go in the dishwasher.

The pump I have has a battery, so I just plug it in on Mondays and use the battery option on Tue-Fri. One less thing to worry about!

They have a smaller size flange that is 25-27. Also, I've heard good things about using Pumpin Pals with any pump.

I already had some bottles, so I just those to pour the milk into. I don't store my milk in the Hygeia bottles. But I've head that you have to have an adapter to use other bottles.

Overall, I like the pump. But I don't have anything to compare it to. Good luck!


----------

